# Flieger Original finished :-)



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

long time waiting is now over .-)

Here are the pics from the first watch i have build.
I have to leave now for some hours and i will come back with more details later or tomorrow.
Orderprocess starts on Monday 
The way to order i will explain here tomorrow morning.

Enjoy the pictures !

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

puictures have problem to download.


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

woooow! wish i had reserved one. incredible! amazing work and amazing pics. congrats to everyone who will be getting one of these beauties.


----------



## Nightflight (Oct 10, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

more pictures.


----------



## maia (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks amazing!


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

if you happen to have made any extras by accident, please let me know, lol ;-)


----------



## Erik_H (Oct 23, 2006)

That is simply stunning! Congrats to all who have been waiting.

Erik_H


----------



## Rodi (Feb 17, 2008)

:-! I'm happy with the result Jorg thank you for making a fantastic Flieger. Can you also put some pics online with a overview from the Flieger, box and tool :thanks


----------



## expwmbat (Feb 17, 2006)

It looks really great. The plating/engraving under the swan's neck regulator looks terrific. The finishing looks very nice, and the rest of the engraving is sharp too.

Are you pleased with how the dial and hands turned out? I can't wait to see mine in person.

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Jörg,

Here is a quote from your other post about the FO:
"I am also waiting for my watch !!!!!!"

Just curious, would #79 be your watch? That's why you have to finish this one first to verify all the mechanical stuffs and the fit and finish?

As the other has said, it is simply stunning.

Glad I have sent you/your team an email sometime early last year to reserve one of these.

Thanks for all the pictures and keeping us with the progress.

As they said: "FINALLY!!! It's OVER" (referring the wait).

Tommy


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Dear Jörg,

thank you for the final pictures! The result looks terrific! Especially the engraving on the balance cock has added a lot to the look of the movement! Now I even like the golden balance cock!:-!

The engraving on the side and the back hast also come out nicely! Personally, I don't think the side engraving improves the great overall look but it doesn't harm it either. That is why I will opt for the engraving. The "Fl 23883" was definately the best choice over the serial number, a fake plate or some coded year, IMHO.

I have a few questions:

1) I have worries that the black colour inside the engravings and on the rim of the sapphire black will come off in the course of time. Am I right (hopefully not!)?

2) From watches with the same Unitas with indirect central second I have heard, that the seconds hand sometimes not runs that smoothly and jumps from time to time. Have you noticed these problems with the FO and if yes, what can one do about it?

3) How accurately is the watch regulated? As it does have an arret funtion I suggest a minor "Vorgang", i.e. making it - say - 5 seconds fast, rather than slow.

4) I second Rodi's request for posting the switching tool and the (special??) box.

5) Have you already assembled watches?

6) Which is the quckest way of paying (i.e. can German buyers use paypal)? How much is the amount to bribe you for extra fast shipping!:-d

Again, thank you for your time and energy!

Johannes


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Wow it looks great and finally glad that it is finished. Thanks for the great pics. The watch is gorgeous. I really look forward to mine. I really like how the engraving on the balance cock turned out.

I did have one question. Is there going to be perlage on the ancrebridge? Just curious. I remember an earlier post made about deciding to do perlage on the ancrebridge.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Excellent work Jörg, thank you very much :-!


----------



## mtnMARK (May 15, 2006)

stuffler said:


> Excellent work Jörg, thank you very much :-!


I second that sentiment.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Superb work Jörg, :thanks


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

thodgins said:


> I did have one question. Is there going to be perlage on the ancrebridge? Just curious. I remember an earlier post made about deciding to do perlage on the ancrebridge.


Exaxctly! On the pictures you posted today, Jörg, I cannot spot the perlage under the balance you had promissed last autumn.:
_

"Hello everybody,

sometimes it is not easy to sleep well .-)

So i decided to work on the movement and here you can see the result.

I will make a printing or *engraving* of the balancebridge (i think it will be a engraving- but i have to try first. My plan is to engrave - later to coat rhodium like the movement, if this not works well i will print in a grey color like the rhodium color of the movement.

Second i made a *perlage* for the ancrebridge which makes the background of the balance nicer."_

All pictures of the movement in the last months had the perlage. Maybe the No 79/80 is your personal version and you prefer a plain balance bridge? Please clarify!

Thanks!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

This is trully a special watch.

WELL DONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mud (Feb 29, 2008)

Very beautiful Jörg and congratulations!


----------



## EsseL (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW!

Amazing work Jorg!

If any of you lucky 80 are having second thoughts about your order, let me know...


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

looks good hope they are reasonabily priced so that i can get my hands on one. what comes in the package?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

seanggu said:


> looks good hope they are reasonabily priced so that i can get my hands on one. what comes in the package?


Sorry but the first run is already sold out resp. reserved. I doubt there is a chance to get your hands on one, maybe 2nd hand later but a tough call also.


----------



## eosfan (Dec 20, 2006)

Awsome work Mr. Schauer! |>


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

Perfection...just what I have always wanted:-!

Now where is my wallet:-d


----------



## Decius (Feb 25, 2007)

It looks incredibly beautiful. Can't wait for the unlimited edition so I can lay my hands onto one too


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Great work, Jörg.

I'll not only be happy to wear no. 38, but also proud of this very special Stowa embodying the qualities of the old and the new Stowa company.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Jorg,
stunning result, now I just wait to receive mine ... :-!

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

Why did the font on the dial change???
It is not like the original anymore.

That is a no-go for me. 

Apart from that; a VERY nice result and superb watch!


Greetings,
Frank


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Do you mean the number 6 and 9? Jörg had said he was making them more rounded. Other than those numbers, I think it is still close to the original.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

thodgins said:


> Do you mean the number 6 and 9? Jörg had said he was making them more rounded. Other than those numbers, I think it is still close to the original.


Yes, I believe that the dial is almost equal to the original one !

Engi


----------



## 00Photo (Jan 4, 2008)

That is one sexy watch!


----------



## MCG (May 16, 2007)

I wander how the FO optically compares to the Flieger automatic on a close side to side comparison... I have the LE (attached) and I am very happy with it, however, the FO looks terrific as well... :-!


----------



## frank_be (Feb 28, 2006)

thodgins said:


> Do you mean the number 6 and 9? Jörg had said he was making them more rounded. Other than those numbers, I think it is still close to the original.


Close when looked from far.

Let me explain:

On the original all the digits have an constant thickness. The replica digits don't.
Noticeable on the 2, 3, 5, 6, top of the 7, 8, 9 and 0

On the original the 5, 6, 9 end with a perpindicular line. The replica the 5, 6, 9 end horizontally.

The 0 of the 10 is an "egg" on the replica. The original is straight.

The same goes for the engraving on the side of the watch.
No similarity with the original font.

Greetings,
Frank

14/03/2008:
I've found a perfect example of a much better dial font:
Azimuth Bombardier I, II and III
Pictures from the Azimuth website. http://www.azimuthwatch.com/


----------



## smittythepig (Jun 23, 2006)

now all we need is a LUME shot!!!


----------



## Bhanu Chopra (Apr 1, 2006)

Jorg,

Outstanding workmanship and presentation :-!

I have been waiting for so long for this watch that I almost added "FO" to my license plate :rodekaart









Cheers,
Bhanu


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

first i have to say that i am sorry that i did a little confused post yesterday.
But i was in a big hurry and this was the reason i did not gave more details and also i made a mistake when i put together the first watch.

I forgot the perlaged ancrebridge. 

*Of course the watch will have it like promissed !*

I will change and make a new movement picture tomorrow morning !

Some other questions i can answer now.

- The black "color" in the case engravings keep forever because this is the heated structure from lasering !!

- the font on the dial has change from the automatic watches - now it is more closer to the Original former 55 mm watch 

But this dial i was launching a few weeks ago when i received the first dials.

Now we are a bit more close to the original.

I am happy about this.

More details about orderprocess and launching in the Onlineshop i will add tomorrow morning.

Basicly it will be like this:
Now we start to build the watches this week.
I suppose to produce 20 - 25 watches this week and the following weeks.
So we need maximum 4 weeks for all watches. (of course if we handle the production more effective it could be a bit faster, but i can´t promisse)

But please be advised that we want to regulate the watches as good as possile - so after assembling we need a few days testing and regulating.

The firs watches definetly can be send on Monday 17th. March after a long enough testing phase.

We will mail all people who have reserved a watch in the next 2 days to tell them more details abot the process of ordering and paying.

Please be patience again if you mail us directly wih questions.

We will try to answer ASAP but we prefer that you wait for our official orderprocess and delivery sheet.
I think in this we have answered all open questions and it makes it easier to send this to all instead of answering all personal mails.
(this needs much more time because only Mrs.Hafner and i can answer to this personal mails)

So - i hope that tomorrow i have the watch in the shop with a lot more details about all important matters.

I will launch it here when we have send our e-mail to all preorderes, just in case that you have orered and did not get a e-mail.

Bye for ow

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Thank once again Joerg for the latest update and your effort in making the watches a perfect one. I think everyone agrees that it's worth waiting for :-!


----------



## Andrzej (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Jorg

And thanks for the most recent update above.

As ever, I am so sorry that I I did not put my name down for one of these!!


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Some more pictures from the production.

This pictures will come in a small book - made only for the limited Edition. 

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Nightflight (Oct 10, 2007)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> This pictures will come in a small book - made only for the limited Edition.


WOW!!! I´m really impressed!


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Some more pictures from the production.
> 
> This pictures will come in a small book - made only for the limited Edition.
> 
> ...


The book is a very nice gesture and surprise from you. Indeed so many things can be documented, from the initial idea to the finished products. These should go into Stowa's history book :-!


----------



## Rodi (Feb 17, 2008)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Some more pictures from the production.
> 
> This pictures will come in a small book - made only for the limited Edition.
> 
> ...


:-! Thank you so much Jörg for this nice surprise looking forward to it


----------



## MCG (May 16, 2007)

frank_be said:


> Close when looked from far.
> 
> Let me explain:
> 
> ...


Hi Frank - and thank you very much.
Basically I was aware of the font. I wonder more about direct visual comparison about the case... I know it has 41mm in diameter. But what about lug to lug length and the shape of the case? Anybody?

@and to Jürg: Is there any chance that there will come a Flieger with Titanium case?  I know, not "original" but it would be very very cool from a color and material perspective... :-!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you again for the updates. I am really looking forward to this watch. The book is a really cool idea.


----------



## kris (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow Joerg, that is another masterpiece on your list. Can't wait to order mine.


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

That's a great idea :-! :thanks


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Dear Jörg Schauer,

The book is an excellent idea. I was planning to assemble myself all your posts and pictures for future reference. 

I didn't realise, for instance, that you finished individually the cases yourself. 

To tell you the truth, I was a bit disgruntled by the one (+) year wait, by seeing an MO special edition pop out of nowhere and take precedence over the FO and by the constant delays in news/deadlines. I don't want to be unfair... You're a busy man, Mr. Schauer, but so are many of us: I can only wish my customers were always as patient with me as yours are with you ;-)... But there's probably a lesson for me there, and it won't go to waste.

More to the point, I must say that the (near) final project you've shown us this week-end is simply enchanting. It's obviously the result of hard work and strong inspiration: it exudes quality. So, I'll be raising the cash and gladly take the plunge... 

Sincerely,

Denis D.


----------



## Mercutio (Mar 28, 2007)

Dear Joerg,

thank you! For more than a year now I have been waiting for my 62, but I can surely see it was worth it.

One humble suggestion: If you make the booklet and want it to be bilingual German/English, maybe it would be a good idea to have the English text revised before printing.

It is always easy to make some mistakes in a foreign language, and for a publication with such a historical and emotional value, it might be good to get some help.

Having suggested this, I of course would volunteer to help, but there may be better candidates for the job.

Crusader comes to mind, a German whose English has, in another forum, been complimented as "better than that of many native speakers", if I remember correctly. 
Crusader, I hope you do not mind me making such a bold suggestion, quite obviously I have no right to "volunteer" you, but when I thought about a pre-print revision of the text, your name was the very first that popped into my mind. I apologize if the suggestion should be inconvenient.

Kind regards, Bernhard


----------



## Triton (Oct 17, 2006)

Congratulations Jörg Schauer, the FO came out very nice!!!
I admire your love for details and quality.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Dear Jörg,

thanks for the great news !

Just one info: is it possible to select a strap different from the default one with rivets (I'm not a fan of rivets ... ) ?

Thanks again,

Engi


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Mercutio said:


> Having suggested this, I of course would volunteer to help, but there may be better candidates for the job.
> 
> Crusader comes to mind, a German whose English has, in another forum, been complimented as "better than that of many native speakers", if I remember correctly.
> Crusader, I hope you do not mind me making such a bold suggestion, quite obviously I have no right to "volunteer" you, but when I thought about a pre-print revision of the text, your name was the very first that popped into my mind. I apologize if the suggestion should be inconvenient.


Not at all Bernhardt ... I'd be more than happy to help Jörg. b-)


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Looks great, I'm pleased to say that #4 has my name on it. :-!

I'd love to see a wrist shot of the FO final product.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

This is a beautiful watch and fitting successor to the original. Well done Mr. Schauer!

Now, I'll have another watch to troll the sales forums for :think:


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

if anyone is on the list and willing to sell yours Let me know ... 

i am usually not a fan of limited edition watches but I think I can make an exception here


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

I can't say anything... I love this watch... I only hope mine comes just in time to fly with me to China at the end of this month.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

The result is simply STUNNING!!!!
It's really a beuty, great job. One simple question: how to order it now? The previous post of Schauer said that ordering should be made via Stowa website but I cannot find any link on it...


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

I think you're confusing the Marine and Airman limited editions. :think:


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Paulo said:


> I think you're confusing the Marine and Airman limited editions. :think:


I'm not sure:
see this post: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=849227#poststop

Quoting: ...After i have the pictures i will add the watch to the shop that we can forward with the orderprocess.
All watches have to be ordered officialy in the Shop - this makes it easier to handle payment informations and shipping adress.
Of course if somebody have a problem with Onlineordering he is welcome to order by normal mail or by fax. (in this case we make the order for him in the shop and we forward a orderconfirmation to his adress.)....

I believe I will order it via e-mail :-!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Hopefully it'll be on the shop today or tomorrow morning. I know he was going to work on the movement and put the perlage on the ancrebridge and then was going to redo the pictures to show the perlage. It could just be taking a bit of time to get all the info correct.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks, Thodgins...
This long waiting never ends.....


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> long time waiting is now over .-)
> 
> ...


But this is the main post in this thread, that's why I thought you were confusing with the MO LE.


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone receive an email yet?


----------



## expwmbat (Feb 17, 2006)

Nope, not yet. And yes, I do keep checking obsessively :-d


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

Patience! :-d We've waited this long, a few more days won't hurt anything now...


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Agreed :-d I just wanna do it before the dollar falls anymore :-d Just kidding. I can totally wait.


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

thodgins said:


> Agreed :-d I just wanna do it before the dollar falls anymore :-d Just kidding. I can totally wait.


I know what you mean. :-( I just hope the wait from last year hasn't put the price out of reach.

I never could find any reference to a price on the watch. o|


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Paulo said:


> But this is the main post in this thread, that's why I thought you were confusing with the MO LE.


No problem, Paulo. ;-)
The matter is that we all had been waiting so long for this beauty and now we don't want to miss the chance to get it... at least, this is my feeling now :-s. Hope to get it within coming Easter...
o| I must be patient, o| o| I must be patient, o|o|o| I must be patient....


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

sorry that i could not bring the watch to the shop yesterday.
We have been extremly busy and i don´t want to make a mistake.

Please find attached the promissed picture of the perlage on the ancrebridge and some other pictures from laserengraving. 

Today i add the watch to the shop and we also will send a mail to all preorderes with all necessary informations and links to order the watch in the shop.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

SUPER!!!!!
Thanks Jörg... excellent job and excellent customer service, as usual.
Sorry for being so impatient: mine is enthusiasm for your latest creation. Thanks!!!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks great. The perlage really finishes the look of the movement.:-! Thank you for taking the time to put on the perlage.


----------



## seanggu (Apr 22, 2006)

whats the pricing difference between limited edition and regular version few hundred (200-300) euros?


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

i am still working but i can´t finish the step to bring the watch to the shop this evening because i have a date outside now.

I will work on the onlineshop and email news tomorrow morning as soon as i can !

Best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Jörg ... I was getting worried. ;-)


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Thank you for the updates.


----------



## denisd (Dec 6, 2006)

Being French, a date definitely takes precedence over a watch in my book.
A demain...


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> i am still working but i can´t finish the step to bring the watch to the shop this evening because i have a date outside now.
> 
> ...


Any news ... :roll: ?

Thanks,

Engi


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

No E-mail yet, has one been set or not :-s


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello everybody,

the mail will be send in the next minutes (starting from 5 p.m) and we need about 2 hours to send all.

best regards

Jörg Schauer


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

EXCELLENT, thanks for the update. :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Mail received !!!! :-!

Ciao

Engi


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks!!! I have mail :-d!!!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm in! Order placed for number 4/80! :-!


----------



## Flashharry (Jan 17, 2007)

Placed order, then got the e-mail. Phoned and I'm first in !! 

#45/80


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

DONE DEAL
:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I placed my order. Generally how long does it take to receive the confirmation from Stowa that the order was placed??


----------



## Paulo (Feb 14, 2006)

Order sent! :-!


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

thodgins said:


> I placed my order. Generally how long does it take to receive the confirmation from Stowa that the order was placed??


I can't open the Stowa Website!:-( The Link doesn't work either...:-(


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Got the email, tried the link.

Received Network Error instead of STOWA FO.

:-(

Tommy


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

Probably system overload with so many trying to order.:-d It seems the server crashed. Stowa.com is not coming up. I placed my order and it did say I would receive an email verifying my order, but with the crash I am wondering if it got lost. Guess I'll have to wait and find out once they sort out the server and website issues.


----------



## alben (Sep 1, 2006)

*Thanks Jorg, E-mail received and in for the MOFO Combo*

Worth the wait. Been looking a long time for the right fleiger. All too big or too small, too modern, too retro, the FO LE (and I am sure the regular edition) is just right. Airman, MO, and Seatime are all on rotation until the MO LE and the FO LE arrive.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

I placed my order and sent the Paypal payment, then during checkout the server crashed.
I called Stowa and talked to Viveca (I guess). She confirmed me the server crash but she will keep my e-mail order and said that I will have to try to complete the transaction later, when the server will be ok.
I hope this helps....


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

rouge said:


> I placed my order and sent the Paypal payment, then during checkout the server crashed.
> I called Stowa and talked to Viveca (I guess). She confirmed me the server crash but she will keep my e-mail order and said that I will have to try to complete the transaction later, when the server will be ok.
> I hope this helps....


At least you could reach someone by phone. :think: I couldn't.


----------



## rouge (Apr 18, 2006)

Try to e-mail Stowa...


----------



## Jörg Schauer (May 2, 2005)

Hello Everybody,

I Think To Many Peole Try To Order At One Time.
We Try To Solve This Problem But If It Is Not Working By Alone In The Next Hours We Have To Wait Till Tomorrow.

Now Germany Is Nearly Sleeping .-)

I Am Sorry.

Best Regards

JÖrg

And Me I Got A Could Today - So I Have To Leave Now - If Not I Can´t Work Tomorrow.


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

The server seems to be working again! Order placed!

I wish you "Gute Besserung" for your cold, Jörg!


----------



## kris (Feb 12, 2006)

Order Placed for #37/80!! 
everything went ok and no server crash.:-!:-!:-!


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I am going to replace my order since I haven't received notification that my order was received. Please don't double charge me.:-d:-d


----------



## hzmbot (Aug 26, 2006)

Everything worked fine for me. Order and money are out :-!

Kind regards
Thomas


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

Order placed, now FO and MO LE can come :-!


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

It was kind of funny how they had it set up. I placed the order but then had to manually go into paypal to send the funds...I was expecting an automated shopping cart. Oh well, funds are sent.


----------



## tyau (Feb 10, 2006)

Order went through, finally! :-!

As a flieger watch, #12/80 will take a long detour to visit my friend in Hong Kong before comming to Canada. ;-)

This is my first new mechanical watch and the 3rd most expensive in my line up.

Tommy


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

No. 38 ordered and paid for. 

A long project is finally close to fulfillment.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

I do not know which # number will be (surprise, surprise ...) but I completed the payment and now I remain waiting for FedEx ... :-d

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Dear Jörg,

is there any particular reason why you did not mention the 60-seconds-arret function on the official website?
:thanks


----------



## expwmbat (Feb 17, 2006)

Whew! 
OK, my order is in. The email says they will be delivered in the order in which they were reserved--hope that's soon.

BTW, big ouch from the exchange rate--I think the cost went up 25% for US buyer :-(

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I put my name on the list sometime in November of 2006.:-d I think some were already on the list. I am not sure where I fall either. 

Yeah the exchange rate is a huge bummer. I guess so goes life right now.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Rahbari said:


> Dear Jörg,
> 
> is there any particular reason why you did not mention the 60-seconds-arret function on the official website?
> :thanks


I beliewe Jörg just forgot to mention it ... :roll:

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Hary (Jan 8, 2007)

How did you guy ask for side engraving for FL 23883? I just sent email manually to Fr. Hafner requesting for the site engraving


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I did the same thing. At least I hope I did. Yesterday was crazy trying to figure out if my order even went through.

I want the engraving.:-!


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

I phoned prior to placing the order earlier today, and confirmed that my watch comes with the engraving on the side and the sterile dial. 

Not sure to what extent these two features have progressed from "choice" to "default" in the course of the design process, but that's how I want the watch to be.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Hary said:


> How did you guy ask for side engraving for FL 23883? I just sent email manually to Fr. Hafner requesting for the site engraving


I mailed to Mrs. Hafner and she replied me that she took notice of that on the order.

Ciao

Engi


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Hmmm...now I have to start thinking about straps... :think: :-d


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

Capt. Canuck said:


> Hmmm...now I have to start thinking about straps... :think: :-d


You're late!:-d

I ordered a premium alligator strap by Camille Fournet last friday. A great dark brown with double white stiches and natural rubber on the inside for the 18mm deployant clasp. Wempe quoted me 185 Euros but nothing is too expensive for the great FO!:-!


----------



## Capt. Canuck (Nov 10, 2006)

Rahbari said:


> You're late!:-d
> 
> I ordered a premium alligator strap by Camille Fournet last friday. A great dark brown with double white stiches and natural rubber on the inside for the 18mm deployant clasp. Wempe quoted me 185 Euros but nothing is too expensive for the great FO!:-!


Haha...sounds like a great choice.

I'm still kicking myself - I was in Paris with my wife last April and I had every intention of going to visit Camille Fournet...but there were just too many other wonderful distractions. Oh well, an excuse to go back.


----------



## Engi (Mar 20, 2006)

Rahbari said:


> You're late!:-d
> 
> I ordered a premium alligator strap by Camille Fournet last friday. A great dark brown with double white stiches and natural rubber on the inside for the 18mm deployant clasp. Wempe quoted me 185 Euros but nothing is too expensive for the great FO!:-!


I already ordered two straps for my FO LE ... one of them is already on its way to me ... ;-)

Ciao

Engi


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

You'll have to share some pics with us. I am looking for some good ideas.


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

To begin with, two straps (a brown and a black one) are included.

I'd be interested to learn of XL 22/22 straps (with or without rivets) to make the watch fit my wrist ...


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the 2 straps coming with the FO, but I am also interested in a buffalo strap like the one Jürgen sells, but am also hunting one down without rivets.

As far as XL straps that I don't know. Someone on this forum must know.


----------



## Sandy (Oct 16, 2006)

I inquired and here's the response...

we thank you for your order. Please be informed that our 22 mm straps are measuring 135/80 mm and should fit to your wrist.


many greetings and best regards


Viveca Hafner


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

The straps that come with the Steinhart and Debaufre fliegers are incredible. Some of the nicest and thickest I have seen from any watch company. From pics it looks like they may be the identical maker as to whoever is supplying straps for the IWC Big Pilot.

Anyway, I will probably put away my FO straps unworn and try a variety of others. The Schauer mesh would be nice too...


----------



## thodgins (Feb 11, 2006)

That length will definitely fit my wrist and then some. A standard strap is usually around 115/75-80mm. That is definitely a generous strap.


----------



## bullitt731 (Oct 24, 2006)

Crusader said:


> To begin with, two straps (a brown and a black one) are included.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn of XL 22/22 straps (with or without rivets) to make the watch fit my wrist ...


I asked Viveca this exact question and she stated the stock staps were 135-80 and would fit an 8 inch wrist.

:-!


----------



## hzmbot (Aug 26, 2006)

If you like "old Style" Straps, you may like this one:
http://www.original-fliegerband.de/

Kind regards
Thomas


----------



## Rahbari (Nov 9, 2006)

hzmbot said:


> If you like "old Style" Straps, you may like this one:
> http://www.original-fliegerband.de/
> 
> Kind regards
> Thomas


In some other Forum I read that the quality of these straps isn't all that good.

I can second that Steinhart/Debaufre straps (made by a certain BOB) are extremely good. But I have doubts whether the Stowa Buckle will fit them properly.


----------



## Suso (Nov 15, 2006)

Crusader said:


> To begin with, two straps (a brown and a black one) are included.
> 
> I'd be interested to learn of XL 22/22 straps (with or without rivets) to make the watch fit my wrist ...


As soon as I have the watch in my handas I'll let you know, because I have bought a strap from Di-modell and depending on lug to lug distance, maybe I can't use it. I have put it in a Seiko diver's to check length and it wraps my whole wrist from lug to lug.


----------



## hzmbot (Aug 26, 2006)

I had one on my last Stowa Flieger. 
At the beginning the strap was a little bit hard to bend, but it was ok after some time.
No doubt, you can find straps in higher quality, but for the price they are ok from my point of view.

Kind regards
Thomas


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

bullitt731 said:


> I asked Viveca this exact question and she stated the stock staps were 135-80 and would fit an 8 inch wrist.


So where does that leave the 9" wristers like myself ... :think:


----------



## Crusader (Apr 30, 2005)

hzmbot said:


> If you like "old Style" Straps, you may like this one:
> http://www.original-fliegerband.de/
> 
> Kind regards
> Thomas


I have one of those for trial purposes here ... they may not be premium quality, but they are very much in the original style.


----------



## scottw44 (Aug 16, 2006)

is their room for one more


----------



## Will (Mar 27, 2008)

STOWA/Schauer said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> long time waiting is now over .-)
> 
> ...


Hi, I am new to this forum so I might ask some silly qns

This watch look nice, can I knw how may I proceed to purchase it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Will said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum so I might ask some silly qns
> 
> This watch look nice, can I knw how may I proceed to purchase it?


You can´t, it is a Limited Edition and all are sold since long. Sorry.


----------



## Decius (Feb 25, 2007)

Will said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum so I might ask some silly qns
> 
> This watch look nice, can I knw how may I proceed to purchase it?


Like me, you'll have to wait until the non-limited version is available. 
Shouldn't be too long after all limited edition watches are finished I hope.


----------



## fullbreakfast (Jan 7, 2008)

The finished article looks sensational! Great work on the movement and another superb job from Jörg.

I wish I could have one :-(


----------



## Will (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi, anyone got a stowa (no co. logo) watch wrist shot? I find pilot watch have to be 47mm and abv but stowa airman got that special feel even thou its only 40+mm.


----------

